# IR sports photography



## Unimaxium (Apr 29, 2006)

I came by this article by a sports photographer who decided to try shooting a basketball game in IR. His results are pretty remarkable, so I thought I would share the article. Definitely worth a read, IMO.

http://www.sportsshooter.com/news/1570


----------



## Alpha (Apr 29, 2006)

Great find. Very interesting stuff.


----------

